# Convoys?



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am travelling single-handed and wintering in Spain, Benidorm area, and intend to travel Europe during 2008, including some eastern European countries. Are there any people out there who plan to do something similar and fancy company?
I have found one person who has similar ideas and wonder if 3 or 4 vans would be fun and, of course, improve security.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ironwood,

I too am single-handed and your plans sound very interesting.

Do please keep in touch, it sounds like a great proposition.

How often do you return to the UK?


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Ironwood,
> 
> I too am single-handed and your plans sound very interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ironwood,

My sympathy regarding your brother.

What part of the UK are your family?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Single handed*

Hi

I am single handed too - welcome to the club!

Stay in touch - I am sure one of us will go somewhere - even if it is only for part of a trip etc.

Russell


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wiltshire*

Brother's family from Wiltshire but I am from Reading and Southampton. Have only been motorhoming since April, crossed the channel 24th Oct, did a bit ofg France but too cold, so made for the sun.
Where are you now, Tokkalosh?


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Who is Tricia?*



tokkalosh said:


> Hi Ironwood,
> 
> I too am single-handed and your plans sound very interesting.
> 
> ...


Who is Tricia and what point is she trying to make?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Just another Motorhomer from South West Wales 8)


Not trying to make any point, just showing an interest and wondering if I have the nerve to travel that far


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is Ian (Camperian) currently down near Alicante. I arrived at the beginning of Nov and reckon to stay in the warm until the Spring. However you never know and as a single, it could be fun!

Ian


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Convoys*



camperian said:


> This is Ian (Camperian) currently down near Alicante. I arrived at the beginning of Nov and reckon to stay in the warm until the Spring. However you never know and as a single, it could be fun!
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,
We seem to be collecting a few people, I will keep in touch.
Neville


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Confused*



tokkalosh said:


> Just another Motorhomer from South West Wales 8)
> 
> Not trying to make any point, just showing an interest and wondering if I have the nerve to travel that far


I am confused, you seem to come up on Tokkalosh's slot!!


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Single handed*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am single handed too - welcome to the club!
> 
> ...


Good news, Russell. Where are you at the moment?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

_________________________________________________________
*Tricia ---- I have learned that to be with those I like is enough *

Hi Ironwood,

This is Tokalosh's (Tricia's) signature, alongside her animated avitar.

Both are one in the same person, and very pleasant she is too.

Jock.


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all
Glad to read that there are some singles out there.
I hope to be travelling South through Eastern Europe later in the year, possibly starting in March. Will watch this thread with interest.
regards
NIK


----------



## 108389 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Waiting for the spring*

Lots of people interested in the idea of convoys. Perhaps, during February, we should post some preferred itinerys. For instance, I want to drive over that new bridge in France, visit Strasburg, do a bit of Germany and then on to Prague and the new Eastern European countries. I would also like to winter in Turkey next year.
I started this 'Convoy' forum but didn't give much thought to how to make it all happen. Perhaps, in Feb, we should think about a starting venue somewhere in N.Spain or S.France.
Meanwhile a happy Christmas to everyone!


----------

